
Ellen Pao Speaks: ‘I Am Now Moving On’ - m_haggar
http://recode.net/2015/09/10/ellen-pao-speaks-i-am-now-moving-on/
======
mark_integerdsv
> I had neither the time nor resources to talk with reporters or journalists.
> Kleiner reportedly had four full-time PR people plus their defense lawyer
> arguing their points and providing information and their perspective to the
> press in real-time during the trial. Their efforts contributed to online
> aggression against me personally, and even toward my family, leading to what
> is now viewed as the one of the largest trolling attacks in history.

I find it spectacularly weird that she thinks the reddit backlash against her
was orchestrated by a PR firm.

Just so spectacularly weird.

------
webaholic
I wonder if she knew it would be this hard to win a harassment case when she
started. If she knew, she should have taken the settlement offered by the
company instead of fighting. May be this should be kept in mind by anyone who
wants to sue in the future?

